# -- do88 -- Don?t miss! Audi Quattro 20v silicone radiator hoses



## do88 (Jan 5, 2015)

*-- do88 -- Don’t miss! Audi Quattro 20v silicone radiator hoses*










do88 has been developing failure proof silicone hoses for Audi since 2008. 
Our hose kits a terrific upgrade if your original hoses starts to crack from age or maybe you use your car in a way that the original hoses where not designed for.

*Audi Quattro 20v Radiator hoses kit – Click here to order!*
Price: USD 203










































*Fits:*
Audi Ur-Quattro
Year models: 1989-1992
Engine: 2,2 Turbo 20 valve 220hk
Engine code: RR

*Hoses included in kit:*
- Upper radiator hose, water collector to radiator / extra water pump
OEM ref 857 121 101 B

- Extra water pump to coolant pipe
OEM ref 857 121 081 C

- Bottom of expansion tank to radiator
OEM ref 893 121 109 E

- Upper radiator connection to extra radiator
OEM ref 857 101 C

- Lower radiator connection to thermostat and extra radiator
OEM ref 857 121 055 A

We have these kits in stock ready to be shipped worldwide within 1-2days.

*!! Click here to order !!*

If you have any questions don’t hesitate contacting us!


----------

